# couple duck calls



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

My first few calls ive made, hopefully yall like them


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool

Good start so far. The first one looks short to me but I'm not a call maker or user. Have you tried the flame polish on the clear?

Keep going! Save the pics so in a years time you can look back at your progress.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

thank you bill and it is kinda short at bout 2 3/4" roughly but in person it doesnt look all that short.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like you are off to a great start!! Stay with it and I encourage you to make your own inserts..


----------



## fishdawg (Jul 8, 2009)

how much


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Not only are the duck calls very nice your pictures are very good, as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone and to robert a. I would like to start making my own insert! But i am a poor college student so i cant afford a jig at this moment but hopefully i will be able to buy one soon enough. If you know of a way to cut one with out using a jig id be all ears to hear it and give it a try


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

No problem at all! Many people are making their own wooden jigs. Go to THOgamecalls.com there is plenty of information about call making and new call maker friendly! There is a good post in their duck call section a friend of mine made doing just as mentioned above. There is no zero to hero with duck calls but you will be farther ahead learning to create your own sound.

I am more than happy to help you any way I can. 

Robert A.


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

i appreciate that! thank you, ive looked at the THOgamecalls page but i wasnt lookin for jigs ill have to go check that out


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,17260.0.html

Here is a good link..


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

man i checked out that fourm and there was really awesome tutorials! i really wanna try that brick pattern. thanks again for letting me know about that


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, congrats!


----------

